# Tiels going to other nest's



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Hum?
Max has been caught inside with Tink's babies. And there has been a few marks on the small baby?

Henry I have seen go into the box with Max and Roxy's babies!

I am very confused as to what is going on! But in general they all seem to want to know what is going on in each others nest box, and keep going to each others box.

This is the first shot of all the babies together.
All of the eggs were from Tinkerbell.
Roxy & Max 2 are the ones on the outsides.










You can see the youngest is quite a way behind. There is only 3days from first to last born.
In the pic they are from left to right.
21days, 20days, 18days, 20days, and 21days.

I think Roxy's are very advanced, and the others are more normal.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aw dont they look gorgeous


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

They are super duper cute.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How adorable! I actually had this issue with mine as well except Fuzzy completely ditched his nest and joined Snowball and Hershey in raising their babies, leaving Cinnamon by herself. Do your boys get along?


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I have just posted vid of the invaders over in video forum.
I am working on getting a small vid camera in the box, so I can see what is going on.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

They are very sweet and absolutely adorable


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Well! Max is not going into the other nest box to feed the 3x babies.

I have hooked up my underwater camera and drilled a hole in the nest box, so I can see what he is doing when he goes in there.
He is not feeding them or being nice!
He is being aggressive, tossing shavings around and it looks like he may be pecking at them a bit.
In the last hour he has been back in the box, quite a few times already.

With a bit of messing around, I should be able to record and then post, but pics may not be that good it is an underwater camera and focus is not right.
I am updating my security and will be installing card in computer, then I can record direct, and a better camera


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> He is being aggressive, tossing shavings around and it looks like he may be pecking at them a bit.


You need to remove his access to this nestbox before any chicks get hurt!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's so sad!!! Yep, Max needs to learn to play nice with others! My question is, why would he do that? Does he feel threatened by these babies or maybe feel that his own babies are threatened?


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Ok let's just say I may be over reacting!
I have watched Tink in the nest tossing shavings around as well.
So I take it she is cleaning house. Moving pooh to the corners of the box. So did I see Max cleaning and just told the baby off for being in the way?
There has been no damage to any feathers, no sign of plucking.
Could it be the other babies are climbing over the smaller one? Their claws could do the damage I am looking at on bare skin.

I have to change the camera location so I can look down at them.
As for why they go to the others nest? Got me beat. Max defends his box and chases the other two off.
While Henry does not always seem to take much notice of Max going near their box.

Max is living up to his name.
Though he is not that bad. I am working with him, and did take him for time out today. That's time on his own in the bathroom and then went in and sat with him on my fingers for a bit. This was after I caught him in the nest again. He tried to push out past my hand.
Funny thing is he does not seem to be real agro, just pushy. And seems to have 
'No Fear.'


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well I know with mine, Snowball and Hershey let Fuzzy help them raise their clutch. So maybe Henry thinks Max is helping?


----------

